# Work Truck- Long Bed vs. Short Bed



## jb4211

Driftweed said:


> Never understood the logic behind loading long boards like that.


I never understood the logic of a 6' bed work truck


----------



## Agility

jb4211 said:


> I never understood the logic of a 6' bed work truck


Mine is only 6' 6". Maybe I only see owners and foremen driving around but around here I feel like most of the work trucks I see are crew cabs with a 5' bed.


----------



## clydebusa

ABLE1 said:


> Ya'll forgot the best. *"First On Race Day"*
> 
> You also doubled up on "Found on Russian Dump" but who is counting.


You forgot the rest of the line.

First on race day last across the finish line. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

deter said:


> especially when he has a sliding rear window. how hard is it to slide it in on top of the dash?


Or you can go to a supplier that has a big truck that will drop it off for you. 

Or a ladder rack.


I only have a 6'6" bed. 

It's the same size as all the 8' ones with tool boxes. In them


----------



## 480sparky

jb4211 said:


> I never understood the logic of a 6' bed work truck


I agree. Everyone should drive a Mack 18 - wheeler with a 53' trailer.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I have a 6' 6" bed. It's a personal truck that gets used for work. I need the cab space more than the bed space. That's what a 6x12 trailer is for.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Trucks have 8 foot beds. Anything shorter is a commuter vehicle for soccer mom's. 

Although the payload on new trucks is pretty pathetic, hence all the pretend beds on them.


----------



## jproffer

Hey Warner, can I borrow your Suburban to haul my refrigera.........oh wait....  nevermind. I guess I'll just haul it in my 6.5 foot truck bed.

Thanks anyway :jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

jproffer said:


> Hey Warner, can I borrow your Suburban to haul my refrigera.........oh wait....  nevermind. I guess I'll just haul it in my 6.5 foot truck bed.
> 
> Thanks anyway :jester:


Too bad I also own a couple trucks with actual 8 foot beds and 4500 lb payloads. 

There is a climate controlled 8' bed inside my burban as well.

3 kids require owning a few different vehicles. None of which, will ever be a short bed work truck.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Yeah never understood a short bed. Why but a truck if that's what you are going to get?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah never understood a short bed. Why but a truck if that's what you are going to get?


Cause you need to have a truck and need the cab space more than the bed space...


----------



## BamBamm5144

I have two 6'6 beds and one 8 ft. Never really noticed a big difference but I have nearly all materials delivered.


----------



## Inner10

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah never understood a short bed. Why but a truck if that's what you are going to get?


To increase the cab space without changing the total length of the vehicle.


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Trucks have 8 foot beds. Anything shorter is a commuter vehicle for soccer mom's.
> 
> Although the payload on new trucks is pretty pathetic, hence all the pretend beds on them.


Fine. Then who stole my t*ts, the 2 kids, and mah "My Kid's a Genius" sticker?


----------



## Inner10

When I drove a regular cab long box I cursed not having enough space in the cab.

When I drove a 16' cube van I cursed never being able to park in a regular sized parking spot, or find space on the street.

Now I drive an extended cab with a 6'6 box and I curse the short box due to it's lack of space.

So wtf does it matter, they all suck in their own way.


----------



## Agility

Does a truck with a 8' box have a larger payload than one with a 6.5' box?


----------



## Frank Castle

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Trucks have 8 foot beds. Anything shorter is a commuter vehicle for soccer mom's.


Some might call them - Mannyvans.:laughing:

My first truck was a 79' Chevy short bed stepside. Now that's a small bed.
After I got an extended cab, I realized how small the cab was too.:laughing:


----------



## jaydee

Inner10 said:


> So wtf does it matter, they all suck in their own way.


 I Have the best of both worlds

8 ft bed Reg cab. crew cab & 8 ft bed,

one or the other will get it done, or the wife's 3/4 ton suburban.

who cares about gas mileage, when you have comfort


View attachment 115363


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Mine has a 6ft bed. Works great never have I complained about it being to short.


----------



## jb4211

And, . I don't think you ever would. Even if that load of lumber came loose, caused an accident and several people were hurt as a result. I'm sure you would say the truck was the right equipment to carry that load.


----------



## 480sparky

Robie said:


> I wasn't done yet....


Pffft. Rookie. I just ended up buying a used Space Shuttle from NASA at their big garage sale a few years back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

WarnerConstInc. said:


> One I have has 165" wheel base.


That's about what mine is. I know the total length of mine is about 245" as I measured it to see if it would fit in garage.


----------



## Robie

BCConstruction said:


> Is there a point in the rear doors. Can anyone even fit back there?


Absolutely...when the seats are up and the tools are gone. There is ample leg room and it's pretty spacious.

Mostly my dog fits back there...every day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

So if the F150 Supercrew with 6.5ft bed is about the same exact size as the f250 crew cab with 8ft bed were on earth is the 1.5ft missing from.


----------



## Chris Johnson

BCConstruction said:


> So if the F150 Supercrew with 6.5ft bed is about the same exact size as the f250 crew cab with 8ft bed were on earth is the 1.5ft missing from.


I'm going to take a stab and say the distance from the back axel to the back of the truck

I just got a new truck, 5'9" box, wheel base is definitely tighter then my old 6'6", I can just tell turning corners and backing into parking spots


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Chris Johnson said:


> I'm going to take a stab and say the distance from the back axel to the back of the truck I just got a new truck, 5'9" box, wheel base is definitely tighter then my old 6'6", I can just tell turning corners and backing into parking spots


That's not possible as the only place that 1.5ft can come from is between the tailgate and bumper and from the rear of the cab to the front bumper. I would guess its coming out the can based on how small the doors look on f250's with crew cabs.


----------



## Robie

Big difference between crew and quad.

Crew...smaller door with jump seats.

Quad...larger door with rear seating.


----------



## brhokel606

8' bed with topper and dually! I got a big one! LOL


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Robie said:


> Big difference between crew and quad.


What's a quad cab. Is that bigger than a crew cab? I thought Supercrew was the next step up from crew cab?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

It's ok just read about it. Quad cab is a smaller version to the crew. never heard quad cab before.


----------



## Robie

BCConstruction said:


> What's a quad cab. Is that bigger than a crew cab? I thought Supercrew was the next step up from crew cab?


I don't know Fords well but a search showed....
Crew, Reg and Super Cab. I would bet the super cab is Dodge's edition of a quad cab. Anything crew is 4 doors but smaller, jump seats. There's your 1.5 feet...I think.


----------



## brhokel606

Quad cab is Dodge along with mega cab

Crew cab is Ford 

Super Crew is Chevy

Extended cab is all but not full size doors


Ford has largest cab except for Mega Cab of Dodge. But a Mega cab long box is long as hell


----------



## Robie

BCConstruction said:


> It's ok just read about it. Quad cab is a smaller version to the crew. never heard quad cab before.


Quad is the biggest cab area you can get in the Dodge pickup lineup. Like I said before, it's comfortable, luxury car space, back-seat seating...except with better headroom.


----------



## brhokel606

Plus I'm not sure if Dodge is still making the Mega cab.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

brhokel606 said:


> Quad cab is Dodge along with mega cab Crew cab is Ford Super Crew is Chevy Extended cab is all but not full size doors Ford has largest cab except for Mega Cab of Dodge. But a Mega cab long box is long as hell


Supercrew is ford. I have one. Its def not chevy.


----------



## brhokel606

Oh BTW, in Ford I am talking about super duty, not F150


----------



## Robie

brhokel606 said:


> Plus I'm not sure if Dodge is still making the Mega cab.


Forgot about that one.

That's if you are carrying lots of illegals (or Amish).....:whistling


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

brhokel606 said:


> Quad cab is Dodge along with mega cab
> 
> Crew cab is Ford
> 
> Super Crew is Chevy
> 
> Extended cab is all but not full size doors
> 
> 
> Ford has largest cab except for Mega Cab of Dodge. But a Mega cab long box is long as hell


Super Crew is also Ford's 4, full door model like Barri's F150.


----------



## brhokel606

Sorry, Super Crew is F150. I was thinking Super Duty


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

brhokel606 said:


> Oh BTW, in Ford I am talking about super duty, not F150


Ahh... you're only talking about "real trucks" :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Chris Johnson said:


> 144" wheelbase here, turns on a quarter


One nice thing about newer trucks is they turn a lot better then older trucks. Lock to lock is way more then trucks 30 years ago.


----------



## Inner10

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Dodge Quad Cab is smaller than Mega Cab. It's 4 full doors. My dad and brother drive them.


Negative, the "Quad Cab" has 3/4 legnth doors.

Regular Cab (2 doors)
Quad Cab (4 doors, back doors and 3/4 legnth)
Crew Cab (4 full sized doors)
Mega Cab (4 full sized doors + extension for leg room & reclining)


----------



## Quad Racer

Those Dodge mega cabs are huge.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Quad Racer said:


> Those Dodge mega cabs are huge.


They look so retarded, but I bet the people in the back are comfortable


----------



## Quad Racer

Yeah I'm a Ford man so I don't really like the looks either.


----------



## TRMolnar

jlsconstruction said:


> They look so retarded, but I bet the people in the back are comfortable


I wonder how bad of a blind spot they create... The cab corner is like 6-8 wider


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Inner10 said:


> Negative, the "Quad Cab" has 3/4 legnth doors. Regular Cab (2 doors) Quad Cab (4 doors, back doors and 3/4 legnth) Crew Cab (4 full sized doors) Mega Cab (4 full sized doors + extension for leg room & reclining)


The 2002 doesn't have Crew Cab as best as I can tell. Quad Cab is 4 full doors that open the same way as the front doors.

2009 to present shows the sizing you stated being accurate.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

jlsconstruction said:


> They look so retarded, but I bet the people in the back are comfortable


I never been in a quad cab but there specs show them to have almost the exact same legroom as the Supercrew and I can tell you there's a lot of room in back of my f150. 

Quad cab 44"
Supercrew 43.5"

I'm 6'1" and even with me in the drivers seat I can get in back and knees about about 4" from the seats infront. Most important though is the baby seat fits and he can't kick my seat.


----------



## Stephen H

this is a timely topic for me.
I was in a chain reaction fender bender situation on Monday-----and one of my trucks ( 8 foot bed)will be in the body shop for a couple weeks.

the Insurance company has me driving a white ford crew cab with a bed that is about 64 inches.

We immediately dubbed this toy truck " the douche-mobile"----as in what sort of douche would voluntarily drive around in this abortion of a vehicle. It's certainly not a mans truck----- it's an affront to common sense . 
stephen


----------



## Agility

I don't think bed length is the limiting factor when it comes to work trucks. An 8' bed doesn't hold more sand than a 6.5' bed.

Edit: 64 inches would be pretty limiting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

My mate says long beds are girls trucks as they can't tow or carry as much weight. The 5.5ft bed is a stupid bed though as even 8ft material hangs over the tailgate. At least. 6.5and 8's support the weight of 8ft material. 

Sort bed trucks are common in this area though as there's a lot of people who tow big trailers like car haulers and RV's. 

I get why people but them though. Small beds high payload and tow capacity. Long beds lower payload but more support for material.


----------



## Stephen H

Agility said:


> I don't think bed length is the limiting factor when it comes to work trucks. An 8' bed doesn't hold more sand than a 6.5' bed.
> 
> Edit: 64 inches would be pretty limiting.


 it's VERY limiting, if you are trying to move things like pipe staging.

I loaded up 6 walk throughs yesterday afternoon, with the feet,x braces etc.---- truck was all over the highway due to the way it had to be loaded. the planks for it had to go in another truck

this morning I loaded 2 walk throughs and 6 @ 5 ft. frames---along with x braces,feet etc.----again all over the road due to the way it's loaded.---------50 minute drive from yesterdays job---- 20 minute drive to todays set-up.

In the 8 st. bed---- with the tool boxes and ladder rack-- I can load a LOT more pipe staging with all my walk boards for it, feet, x braces etc.-----and it rides really well because things can be stood up right and balanced.

I simply can not wait to get my proper truck back---- this current ride makes every load look like 10 pounds of shi% loaded into a 5 pound bag.

someone earlier said these short beds with the extended cab-----are for soccer moms?--- I think that is spot -on analysis.

BTW--- I could have emptied out dump trailer and moved scaffolding in that---- but I really prefer not to tow a dump trailer 50 miles each way---- and this AM the dump trailer simply would not have fit where I needed it to go----- which would have meant this AM we would have been carrying pipe staging about 70 yards from the street.

stephen


----------



## Jaws

Never drove a 64" before, doubt I would.

My current truck is '12 Super Duty crew cab, 6.5' bed and 4x4. I would of liked to had an 8' bed, but we have 3, I have use of one of I need it. Lol. 

My list of must haves to the dealer were white, 3/4, crew cab, 4x4 , 8' bed. He fell one item short, and a two year old truck was purchased for a hair under 25k. Cant beat that. 

Ill take the savings over the extra 1.5. I run a bunch of hands these days, generally hooked up to a box trailer, flat bed, dump trailer, or whatever. Hauling equipment or material or tools. 

I can also haul 16' stock on the headache rack and tailgate. Next one id like 8' bed, but it is not a big deal if not.


----------



## Big Shoe

I'm going to skip all the BS and just say I've only ever had 8' beds since my first truck in 1976. 

Back then short beds had to be ordered. Now it's hard to find long beds.


----------



## deter

pfft. real trucks have 12' long x 8' wide beds. and they dump


----------



## Big Shoe

brhokel606 said:


> Ford had the option in the F250's and above along with the companies fooling with 4 doors in the 70's and 80's but was not easily obtainable. .


Illinois DOT had the four door 8' bed in the 70's. I tried to order one and can't remember exactly why I couldn't but was happy with my F-250 4x4 Ranger XLT with Ford factory fiberglass truck topper. $5600. Those were the days. 

Too bad they never rebuilt the topper plant when it burnt down.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Cause you need to have a truck and need the cab space more than the bed space...


But it's not really a truck any longer. It becomes about as useless as a bull with ta-tas.


----------



## Agility

TNTSERVICES said:


> But it's not really a truck any longer. It becomes about as useless as a bull with ta-tas.


What would you prefer we call it?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TNTSERVICES said:


> But it's not really a truck any longer. It becomes about as useless as a bull with ta-tas.


Coming from the guy with a van?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I wouldn't ever buy a 8ft bed even if I needed one. They look retarded lol


----------



## FramingPro

I'm so excited!! Haven't gotten out of it in the last 24 hours.. Drives like a dream . Plus the girls like it a bit more then my blue one


----------



## BamBamm5144

Good for you. Not many your age are able to accomplish what you just did.


----------



## oldrivers

I went from a 6ft bed to a jeep Cherokee . Do a lot of work on high rise condos , because my vehicle is small im allowed to park in the indoor parking which is usually heated in winter and don't have to run outside every 2-4 hours filling a parking meter on the street . they also have security cameras if you park inside . still have the truck if needed , truck had 280,000 miles when I got the Cherokee which had 185,000 miles , truck now has 290,000 miles, jeep Cherokee has 348,000 miles . 20 mpg vs 12 . Whats even better is when the Cherokee is replaced in the next 3-4 months im getting a Saturn wagon 28-30 mpg . its a must when you put on 30,000 miles a year .


----------



## Jaws

FramingPro said:


> I'm so excited!! Haven't gotten out of it in the last 24 hours.. Drives like a dream . Plus the girls like it a bit more then my blue one


Congrats bro. 

Be pretty easy to line up some trim in that thing. Need to get you a boat.


----------



## WBailey1041

Jaws said:


> Congrats bro. Be pretty easy to line up some trim in that thing. Need to get you a boat.


Boats: proof some men hate money.


----------



## Jaws

WBailey1041 said:


> Boats: proof some men hate money.


Im going to a fishing tournament next week in the bay, if it doesnt start ill agree, lol.

When I was Nicks age I had an old fishing boat and a ski boat I was as partners with a buddy of mine on. Wouldnt trade that couple of summers for the money I would of saved on boat gas and repairs.


----------



## Agility

WBailey1041 said:


> Boats: proof some men hate money.


You sound like a former boat owner. I used to do marine construction, I sold my boat the day after I quit to start doing repairs and remodels. I miss sitting on the water, I don't miss owning a boat one bit.


----------



## WBailey1041

Agility said:


> You sound like a former boat owner. I used to do marine construction, I sold my boat the day after I quit to start doing repairs and remodels. I miss sitting on the water, I don't miss owning a boat one bit.


Yes sir I am. No sir I DONT MISS IT. Every now and then I see a guy alone at 530am on the water. That was my favorite, alone on the water. The thought crosses my mind to buy another, til I get across the bridge and remember the headaches.


----------



## Agility

WBailey1041 said:


> Yes sir I am. No sir I DONT MISS IT. Every now and then I see a guy alone at 530am on the water. That was my favorite, alone on the water. The thought crosses my mind to buy another, til I get across the bridge and remember the headaches.


Right there with you. As soon as we move out of an apartment and I gain some storage space I'll be looking at some kayaks.

The best boat is someone else's boat.


----------



## 91782

WBailey1041 said:


> Boats: proof some men hate money.


What's the saying? "The two happiest days of a boat owners life - the day he buys the boat, and the day he sells it."


----------



## tedanderson

jb4211 said:


> I never understood the logic of a 6' bed work truck


From my experience it's good for parking in garages and tight spaces and/or if you are in a trade that requires the weight capacity more so than the space.


----------



## kyle_dmr

Boat

Busy
Out
Another
Thousand

Am I wrong?

Congrats pickle. Sure hope you like filling up


----------



## Jaws

An old guy told me when I was 17 I would never get the next few years back. He was right. Glad I bought that boat and lived it up after work every day back then. Lot of fun. 

Chicks love ski boats. 

Most wives hate boats. Lol. I married a better fisherman than myself. 

And they say im dumb.....


----------



## Morning Wood

I used to have an extended cab long bed. Loved the long bed and ext cab, but ext can no good for car seats. Have a crew cab short bed now. It gets it done. The crew can long bed is just too long for me to use around here. Plus, I plow snow. Getting into some driveways is tough enough. If I did get a crew long bed it would also be a dually.


----------



## Big Shoe

My trucks have always been Ford Supercab with 8' bed. I've fit 3 grown men in that back seat when I hauled my crew around in the eighties. My kids and grandkids fit as well.

It is the sign of the times for all of these 4 door trucks with short beds. Hell, If I didn't do what I do, I'd probably be driving one too.


----------



## clydebusa

Agility said:


> You sound like a former boat owner. I used to do marine construction, I sold my boat the day after I quit to start doing repairs and remodels. I miss sitting on the water, I don't miss owning a boat one bit.[/quo
> 
> Had one and really don't miss it!:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Checked my 78, 74 and 95 GMs, 8 feet 2 inches inside the bed.


----------



## Big Shoe

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Checked my 78, 74 and 95 GMs, 8 feet 2 inches inside the bed.


 The bedliners eat up at least 1 inch or more. I removed the one from the tailgate to get more room. I wanted to remove the entire bedliner when I first got the truck but my wife wouldn't let me. That is another thing altogether. Back in the day we didn't have bedliners. I really still don't see the purpose in them.


----------



## NDW

I am a proud owner of a Chevy with an 8' bed. My brother has a standard 6' foot bed and it's pathetic what he is not willing to haul in it (12' boards etc). :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Stephen H said:


> Because the "employees" don't have drivers licenses? ,
> stephen


Like I posted earlier, I dont want 5 cars on my clients paver driveways or littering the street. Im a professional, and my crew drives my vehicles. When it is convenient, 3 or 4 will take one truck. 

I had taken a picture of a couple of my "employees" sitting in one of my trucks flipping you the bird for your assumption that they dont have drivers licenses...... those charges were dropped a long time ago :whistling::no:

The app keeps crashing. No pic today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ohhhh, you are a professional. 

OK.


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ohhhh, you are a professional.
> 
> OK.


Don't feel left out. I have a picture for you too, Darcy. Lol


----------



## wazez

Big Shoe said:


> The bedliners eat up at least 1 inch or more. I removed the one from the tailgate to get more room. I wanted to remove the entire bedliner when I first got the truck but my wife wouldn't let me. That is another thing altogether. Back in the day we didn't have bedliners. I really still don't see the purpose in them.


Ya gotta watch those plastic bed liners....I had one in a truck I had and the water sets under neath and can't get away makes it rust quicker.


----------



## nhill2090

Crew cab long bed or nothin :thumbup:


----------



## nhill2090

:whistling


----------



## nhill2090

Ok ok maybe I have one extended cab. But you can bet its a long bed


----------



## WBailey1041

nhill2090 said:


> :whistling


Nice! On a side note, if those are michelin ltx a/s tires, how are they treating you?


----------



## nhill2090

WBailey1041 said:


> Nice! On a side note, if those are michelin ltx a/s tires, how are they treating you?


There the ltx at2 . Quiet , ride nice, stuck in wet grass, bald by 35k


----------



## Jaws

Anyone run BF Goodrich AT? I just bought a set, nice and quiet. Seem to grip well. They get any mileage?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> Anyone run BF Goodrich AT? I just bought a set, nice and quiet. Seem to grip well. They get any mileage?


I run bfg comercial ta tractions. Almost the same tread and I get 60k


----------



## brhokel606

Jaws said:


> Anyone run BF Goodrich AT? I just bought a set, nice and quiet. Seem to grip well. They get any mileage?


All terrains are one of the best tires out there IMO. Nails only cause slow leaks, never had a full flat with AT's, last pretty good and traction in snow and mud is great. No joke, I have probably had 12 sets of 4 on various vehicles, they are a bit spendy and thats the only reason I am not running them right now, plus I need 6!


----------



## nhill2090

Jaws said:


> Anyone run BF Goodrich AT? I just bought a set, nice and quiet. Seem to grip well. They get any mileage?


We got around 70k out of the, on our Yukon but they have trouble balancing and get noisy pretty early in their life. Ours still had decent tread just couldn't stand the rough ride anymore


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

nhill2090 said:


> Ok ok maybe I have one extended cab. But you can bet its a long bed


So how much rim is there between your tailgate and bed box?


----------



## jlsconstruction

BCConstruction said:


> So how much rim is there between your tailgate and bed box?


About the same as our short box


----------



## nhill2090

Enough to fit 8 fit goods with the gate closed in all of them. The box doesn't go to the floor ya know

Guess none of you guys pull 5th wheel or gooseneck trailers. Short beds suck. Of course if you have a half ton you probably don't tow much of anything


----------



## Jaws

nhill2090 said:


> Enough to fit 8 fit goods with the gate closed in all of them. The box doesn't go to the floor ya know
> 
> Guess none of you guys pull 5th wheel or gooseneck trailers. Short beds suck


Ive got three diesels ive posted in other threads, a duelly, an 8' bed extended cab, and a short bed crew cab. All three have gooseneck hitches, all three pull them as well as the other as far as bed length.


----------



## nhill2090

Jaws said:


> Ive got three diesels ive posted in other threads, a duelly, an 8' bed extended cab, and a short bed crew cab. All three have gooseneck hitches, all three pull them as well as the other as far as bed length.


They all pull the same. We'll kind of. When towing super heavy the longer the wheelbase the more stable the load. I'd rather pull with the dually I have rather than the single wheel too for stability

It's the sharp turning and maneuvering that will get ya with the GN and 5ver


----------



## Jaws

nhill2090 said:


> They all pull the same. We'll kind of. When towing super heavy the longer the wheelbase the more stable the load. I'd rather pull with the dually I have rather than the single wheel too for stability
> 
> It's the sharp turning and maneuvering that will get ya with the GN and 5ver


That's why I said bed length. The crew cab short bed pulls about the same as the extended cab long bed, the duelly obviously pulls better than the others.


----------



## Inner10

BamBamm5144 said:


> Good for you. Not many your age are able to accomplish what you just did.


I'm sure we all could have until the payments started. :laughing:


----------



## Robie

Jaws said:


> Anyone run BF Goodrich AT? I just bought a set, nice and quiet. Seem to grip well. They get any mileage?


136K on my set. Still have enough tread not to be worried. Even the tire guy can't believe it.


----------



## Inner10

Stephen H said:


> At his age I chose to buy a house and drive beaters.
> in fact at one point I was riding a bicycle to and from work
> 
> wife and I felt buying a house was a better long term financial move.
> Stephen


At his age I was paying for university out of pocket, not much left over for anything but the $100 beaters I drove.:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Doing my cappy dance.. Very excited 
Long bed or nothing


----------



## skillman

FramingPro said:


> Doing my cappy dance.. Very excited Long bed or nothing


 Nice set up . How much you into so far .


----------



## FramingPro

skillman said:


> Nice set up . How much you into so far .


The cap ran me $1850. Best cap i could get, plus for me... i would rather drive a bike then not have a cap. I suppose its just a cost of doing business..


----------



## skillman

FramingPro said:


> The cap ran me $1850. Best cap i could get, plus for me... i would rather drive a bike then not have a cap. I suppose its just a cost of doing business..


 How much was the new rig . Is it a 2500 / 1500 .


----------



## jlsconstruction

skillman said:


> How much was the new rig . Is it a 2500 / 1500 .


I see 8 lugs. So 2500? Or 1500hd


----------



## rex

Nice truck. Black the windows out.


----------



## FramingPro

jlsconstruction said:


> i see 8 lugs. So 2500? Or 1500hd


2500hd


----------



## JInc

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Cause you need to have a truck and need the cab space more than the bed space...


Get a small sedan, there really cheap, then buy a truck with an 8' bed or if u don't like that, buy a bed cap, put low cushioned seats in the back of the bed and u can ride around in a beefed up suv


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Does anyone still drive the same work truck they had 7 years ago? 
I still don’t have a 8ft bed but the Super duty has the 6.75ft bed.


----------



## Leo G

I drive a 2007 that I bought new.

And this thread is from 2014


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Another zombie thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> I drive a 2007 that I bought new.
> 
> And this thread is from 2014


I know that’s what the 7year comment was about.


----------



## Pounder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone still drive the same work truck they had 7 years ago?
> I still don’t have a 8ft bed but the Super duty has the 6.75ft bed.


I usually keep my trucks for around 12. That's about a quarter million miles and more dirt than I have the energy to wash off.


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone still drive the same work truck they had 7 years ago?
> I still don’t have a 8ft bed but the Super duty has the 6.75ft bed.


Bought mine new in 12, has 209k on it now. 

Sometimes I wish I had the 8' bed, but I'm planning on picking up a van later this year to solve that problem

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

jb4211 said:


> I never understood the logic of a 6' bed work truck


The short bed is very chill for daily driving, taking the family out, buying groceries, and carrying some tools. But the long bed is what helps make the money, carrying furniture and materials .that 1 ft. makes a big difference when you take tools/cabinets back to the shop from Jobsite.


----------



## Adam_PDD (Truck2go)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Mine has a 6ft bed. Works great never have I complained about it being to short.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115367


is this a Nissan Titan ? 6ft is their biggest size ? Recently i see so many people driving Titan. Might need to do a test drive soon 🤟


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Adam_PDD (Truck2go) said:


> is this a Nissan Titan ? 6ft is their biggest size ? Recently i see so many people driving Titan. Might need to do a test drive soon 🤟


That was a super charged frontier I think 04 but that was 7years ago so I’m not sure


----------



## tjbnwi

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone still drive the same work truck they had 7 years ago?
> I still don’t have a 8ft bed but the Super duty has the 6.75ft bed.


21 years and counting.

Tom


----------



## Robie

17 here.
Front end work just done...new radiator.


----------

